# What type of music do you listen to?



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

The title says the question. I'll start.
This is what I listen to:

Christian Rock
Hard Rock
Alternative Rock
Punk Rock
Symphonic Rock
and a tiny bit of Pop

Yes I listen to a lot of rock. Now it's your turn.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

-Punk
-Metal
-Rock
-Christian Rock
-Techno
-Hardstyle
-Alternative
-Rap
-Celtic 

I have a very wide variety of music.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 26, 2012)

You pretty much summed it up for me...
Oh, and by the way... I used to have that avatar, although I flipped it around and changed the eye colour to cyan :3


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just realized there was a thread for this. If anyone wants to see the original thread here's the link:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/38489-Music-for-Furries
If this thread can be taken out, that would be great. Sorry for any incovenience.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> You pretty much summed it up for me...
> Oh, and by the way... I used to have that avatar, although I flipped it around and changed the eye colour to cyan :3


 If I knew how to do that I would... my eyes are light green.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 26, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> I just realized there was a thread for this.  If anyone wants to see the original thread here's the link:
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/38489-Music-for-Furries
> If this thread can be taken out, that would be great. Sorry for any incovenience.



There's another thread out there similar to this one...

*looks it up*

Oh yeah, this one:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/114746-What-music-genres-do-you-like

No matter. 
Well, here it is again:


ElectricBlue1989 said:


> What I like:
> In the *Electronica/Dance* genre, the following styles:
> _*
> Italodisco *_(sometimes given the more generic '*Eurodisco*' name)
> ...


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2012)

I like some metal but not the "hell death satan-bitchslap" kind.
More of the _new_ A7x kind. 
I also have this new found interest for Kanye West's music.


----------



## si|ver (Dec 26, 2012)

Normally punk/punk rock. I've noticed that lately I only listen to electronic music, specifically any of Renard's aliases' music. 
And why is Christian Rock a different genre than normal Rock? Is there really a distinct difference in the actual music or is it just because they sing about religious-type subjects?


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 26, 2012)

si|ver said:


> Normally punk/punk rock. I've noticed that lately I only listen to electronic music, specifically any of Renard's aliases' music.
> And why is Christian Rock a different genre than normal Rock? Is there really a distinct difference in the actual music or is it just because they sing about religious-type subjects?



The only difference I know is that normal rock could be about anything and Christian Rock are religious bands that sing about anything that is good like staying alive, God, love, and being yourself.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 26, 2012)

It's not genre, it's the individual melody that I like. I'll listen to music of all kinds. However, what I listen to the most is country and R&B.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 26, 2012)

Electronic, synthpop, chiptune, goth rock, industrial, pop, certain instrumental stuff, and shit I wouldn't know how to classify.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

When I say I listen to everything I mean I listen to everything. 
My favorite genres though are hip-hop, chillout, and prog rock.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 27, 2012)

Everything but whiny cowboy country and thug rap.


----------



## badlands (Dec 27, 2012)

metal, mostly power and folk metal but with the odd death metal band in the mix.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 27, 2012)

-Nu metal
-Pop
-Hipster Folk 
-Dubstep
-Crunk
-Emo

 You know, the good shit.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm really into metal â™¥ such as death, black, doom, gothic, industrial,  post-, sludge, drone, avant-garde, experimental, technical/progressive. I  also like techno/electronic and anything-core. 

I'm pretty much open to anything if it's atmospheric, emotional, heavy, evil, dark, angry, aggressive, fast, unique, weird or catchy.


----------



## SJ1208 (Dec 27, 2012)

Electronic, 80s and country. I'm listening to black veil brides now


----------



## MusicWulf13 (Dec 28, 2012)

- 80s-90s Hip Hop
- Dance
- Electronic
- Alternative
- Indie Rock
- Dubstep
- Pop
- Rock
- Classic Rock
- Synth Alternative
- Chillout/Experimental Electronic
Pretty much all the best genres.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 28, 2012)

- Industrial Rock
- Ambient
- Glitch
- Breakcore

I like experimenting with new music, though. From ambient jazz to drone metal.



benignBiotic said:


> When I say I listen to everything I mean I listen to everything.



What's your opinion on post-Tuvan accordion throat-core?



Fernin said:


> Everything but whiny cowboy country and thug rap.











MusicWulf13 said:


> - Electronic
> - Alternative





> genres


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Saliva said:


> What's your opinion on post-Tuvan accordion throat-core?


Shit's dope. Ok so I don't listen to everything. What I meant was that I listen to most common genres including country and hip hop because I can't stand the saying 'I like everything but country and hip hop.' I'm really open minded when it comes to music so the saying really disagrees with me.


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 6, 2013)

-House (ephixa's new stuff and deadmau5)
-Hardstyle (ephixa's oldschool stuff)
-Drumstep (figure)
-Drum'n'bass (oldschool, pendulum style)
-Jungle (think prodigy)
- English punk scene (the clash because why the fuck not)
-English indie scene (noah and the whale, lanterns on the lake etc.)
- Folk metal both vikings and pirates.
- Alternative rap (because rap went to shit we have to name it alternative now)
- hardcore (the electronic genre that came first not the multitude of "cores" related to metal)
- Ambient
- Ska rock (cap down and reel big fish yuss)
- Big beat (chemical brothers)
- Glitch (enigmatik)
- 60's through to 70's rock (animals, country joe and the fish)
- 70's indie (simon and garfunkel)
- mashcore 
- breakbeat
- Speedcore (only tqbf really)
- Prog folk metal (primordial)
- Iron maiden get a genre of their own right?


_i literally just went through my library _


----------



## paroapockinroo (Jan 7, 2013)

- Alternative / Indie Rock / Pop
- Psychedelic Pop / Rock
- Surf Rock
- Ska
- Blues / Jazz

:3


----------



## Symlus (Jan 7, 2013)

Hard Rock to metal, and Hardcore electronic only (150 BPM minimum, average of album.)


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 7, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Everything but whiny cowboy country and thug rap.


You pretty much summed up my tastes as well there.
I do tend to stick to stuff like symphonic metal and other metal genres, and one of my favorite genres ever: Welsh Reggae metal. Though I still listen to Drum&Bass, Electronic, Steampunk and classical.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2013)

New Wave, Synthpop, Hard Rock, Progressive Rock, Heavy Metal (just a little), Pop (not mindless pop!), R+B, Art Rock, Experimental Rock, Pop Rock, Psychedelic Rock, Space Rock, Instrumental Rock, Electronica (non-dance), New Age, Ambient, Symphonic Rock, "World" Music (Indian subcontinent, Middle East, Afghanistan, etc.).


----------



## slashlife (Jan 13, 2013)

punk
punk rock
hadrcore punk
pop punk

any genre of punk i like


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Jan 25, 2013)

I love all types of metal


----------



## Namba (Jan 25, 2013)

Punk, Metal, Progressive and Folk/Indie predominantly.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 25, 2013)

Just pirated 3 System of a Down Albums. All is good. 

Electronic, hard and classical rock (This also includes some metals.)


----------



## Plantar (Jan 25, 2013)

Grunge, folk, 70's metal, hard rock, progressive metal sometimes...


----------



## Trybal Wolf (Jan 26, 2013)

Electronic, Pop, Dubstep, and Classical.


----------



## Em1l (Jan 26, 2013)

This again....well:
*-Metal
*-Electronic stuff
-Classical scores


----------



## Cross (Jan 26, 2013)

I listen to almost everything, those however are my main genres/artists right now.
- Rock & Metal (CKY, 30 Seconds To Mars, Wolfmother, Rise Against The Machine, Metallica, Slipknot, Guns N' Roses, Green Day, Cage The Elephant, MCR, etc.)
- Post Hardcore (A Day To Remember, Four Year Strong, Capture The Crown, We Came As Romans)
- Industrial, Glitch, Experimental (Celldweller, Pendulum, Machinae Supremacy, The Glitch Mob, Gramatik)
- House, Dubstep, Grime (Deadmau5, Hadouken!, Lapfox-stuff, Knife Party, Dada Life)
- Chillstep, Classic, Jazz, Ambient, Post-Rock, Punk, Reggae, Old School Hip hop.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 26, 2013)

I listen to a decent variety:

-Synth (80s sytnh, new wave, synthpop, etc)
-Progressive (Rock and electronic)
-Electronic (House, Techno, Trance, Dubstep, Ambient, IDM, EDM)
-Experimental, Art Rock, Space Rock, Psychadellic
-Some pop though little of today's pop music
-"Walls of sound" style music
-And anything that has a good melody and lacks obnoxious vocals. (I cannot fucking stand Bruno Mars, by the way)

Top bands/musicians:

Pink Floyd
Genesis
Skrillex
Knife Party
deadmau5
DJs From Mars


----------



## Namba (Jan 26, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I listen to a decent variety:
> 
> -Synth (80s sytnh, new wave, synthpop, etc)
> -Progressive (Rock and electronic)
> ...


I never listened to Knife Party, but I did hear they pulled their name from their favorite track on the Deftones album White Pony (which I can't find my copy anywhere ;~;).


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

According to last.fm which I just registered on, it seems I listen mostly electronic stuff http://www.last.fm/user/kiosnowfyre
Although, that's kind of just recent additions to my Winamp library on this comp (for example, I don't actually listen to much hardstyle as presented), I actually listen to a wide spectrum of music and especially web radio stations (especially when I'm chilling out :3).



Eyal Flurry said:


> I never listened to Knife Party, but I did hear they pulled their name from their favorite track on the Deftones album White Pony (which I can't find my copy anywhere ;~.



If you like that kind of music, you might want to check out the old Tomba and Borgore collabs, they apparently invented the sound of second wave brostep by fusing electro house with dubstep (think Rusko) and darkstep beats (Skrillex hadn't even started when they came about). I kind of prefer those sorts of synths sounds in electro house, though, I suppose that's because that's the rhythm those synths were originally made for, you know those funky sweeps and that. Knife Party sounds more like mechanical dancehall than the reggae derivative that is dubstep. I think Skrillex is the only real electronic producer that I don't like for claiming he invented something he did not (at least apparently he said he did so I won't hold that too harshly), Knife Party caught on and are pretty good for what they are, after all they are from Pendulum so I think they're one of the best ones for that style of brostep, commercially speaking . The original darkstep (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJZixWD8iYM) is sometimes quite epic, too, it's like the death metal of the rave scene, if I remember brostep "2.0" was just supposed to be a slowed down variation of that made by producers with more amateur production techniques (they used grainy wave-table presets like the ones in NI Massive instead of raw distortions) but dark dnb got a bit too hard, anyway. Check out http://www.di.fm/play/clubdubstep they play brostep all the time on that stream and there's the electro stream, that plays some similar stuff, too http://www.di.fm/play/electro also darkstep http://www.di.fm/play/darkdnb pure first wave dubstep/brostep http://www.di.fm/play/dubstep third wave dubstep (aka chillstep) http://www.di.fm/play/liquiddubstep


----------



## slashlife (Jan 29, 2013)

pretty much any type of punk, some metal, and a some acoustic (not much though...)


----------



## slashlife (Jan 29, 2013)

Cross said:


> I listen to almost everything, those however are my main genres/artists right now.
> - Rock & Metal (CKY, 30 Seconds To Mars, Wolfmother, Rise Against The Machine, Metallica, Slipknot, Guns N' Roses, Green Day, Cage The Elephant, MCR, etc.)
> - Post Hardcore (A Day To Remember, Four Year Strong, Capture The Crown, We Came As Romans)
> - Industrial, Glitch, Experimental (Celldweller, Pendulum, Machinae Supremacy, The Glitch Mob, Gramatik)
> ...



adtr and we came as romans are probably one of my favorites


----------



## JowiStinks (Jan 29, 2013)

I listen to such a wide variety that it's kind of pointless to make a list. I don't like to limit myself by genre, although I do understand that there are some people who just can't get behind certain genres. I personally love music that melds seemingly juxtaposed styles in unpredictable ways, and my biggest appreciation goes to music that never takes itself TOO seriously. That's not to say I want to hear all comedy music, but I think there's something to be said for humility and a sense of humor when it comes to any form of art.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 1, 2013)

Most forms of rock: Hard rock, progressive rock, art rock, heavy metal (a little), classic punk (The Clash, Sex Pistols, older groups), some psychedelic, alternative, and indie. I also listen to a lot of classical, preferably from the Romantic period and soundtracks.


----------

